# 2 Tivos? 1 subscription?



## futureechos (Jan 2, 2006)

If I bought a 2nd series-1 tivo would I need to get a second subscription? or can they program listsing be 'shared'?.


thanks

Mark


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

The subscription is per TiVo - therefore 2 x TiVo = 2 x Subscription required.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

In the US you can get a 50% discount for subsequent TiVos per household (up to a max of 5, IIRC) - but for the time being we are locked into the old pricing model of 1 box = 1 sub. 

The best solution, IMHO, is to get lifetime subs. That way you just feel the pain once and then it's all free


----------



## futureechos (Jan 2, 2006)

thank for replies, on my tivo i have the lifetime sub, much better.

I presume that its a bad idea / illegal to attempt to copy program listings from 1 tivo to another (presuming they were both networked).

I only have 1 tivo any way at the mo and that is not networked. Just interested...

If its naughty to ask this, let me know. I'm new to the forum.


Thanks
futureechos.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Yes it's a forbidden topic here - The question would fall under *Service Theft*

Rgds,

R.


----------

